# Rhinolaryngoscopy



## dagbouchard (Apr 22, 2014)

We have a family practice doctor that has been trained in this procedure and is interested in implementing it but is curious about reimbursements to see if it is worth it.  Problem is, I can't figure out a CPT code for it.  There are endoscopy codes, but for each anatomical area and surely that wouldn't be acceptable to insurance companies.  So I am reaching out to y'all to see what suggestions or help I could get in figuring out the CPT to code this correctly. Thank you


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Apr 24, 2014)

Is he referring to a Flexible Endoscopy via the Nasal Cavity? or Larynx? 

Look into CPT Code 92511,31575 and 31231 and see if this is what he/she is talking about.


----------



## dagbouchard (Apr 24, 2014)

I did find some additional information and it appears that 31575 covers it! Just doesn't look like it reimburses well for a FP dr! So unsure if he will pursue! Thank you for your suggestions!


----------

